# nach boot immer ifconfig eth0 down und up

## Acronis

Hallo,

ich hab ein merkwürdiges Problem. Ich muss nach jedem Bootvorgang ifcconfig eth0 down und dann ifconfig eth0 up schreiben um Zugang ins Netz zu erhalten. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich meine Netzwerkkarte getauscht habe und das Problem erst seit dem Tausch gibt.

/etc/conf.d/net:

```
config_eth0=( "dhcp" )
```

in der /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules habe ich lediglich die Mac Adresse angepasst.

Folgende Meldung kommt beim Bootvorgang:

```
eth0: dhcpcd 4.0.15 starting

eth0: broadcasting for a lease

eth0: offered 192.168.1.100 from 192.168.1.0

eth0: ignoring offer of 192.168.1.100 from 192.168.2.0

eth0: acknowledged 192.168.1.100 from 192.168.1.0

eth0: checking 192.168.1.100 is available on attachted networks

eth0: leased 192.168.1.100 for 172800 seconds

eth0: add_route: Network is unreachable
```

eth0: add_route: Network is unreachable ist irgendwie merkwürdig. An was könnte das liegen?

Gruß

----------

## Finswimmer

Was ist, wenn du es statisch einträgst?

config_wlan0=( "192.168.1.3 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

routes_wlan0=( "default via 192.168.1.1" )

----------

